# Abu Dhabi Licence file transfer - for expired driving licence



## Rakesh Ojha (Dec 12, 2013)

Dear Sirs

I had an Abu Dhabi driving licence which "expired" while I was out of the country. I left that company and went back to India

Now I have got a new job in Dubai in a different company and have came back. Currently in the process of applying my Emirates ID.

Can I go to Dubai RTA and renew my Driving Licence across the counter ? 

Or can I go to Abu Dhabi RTA and renew my already expired licence ( even if I have a Dubai visa currently ) ? 

I read on Dubai & Abu Dhabi RTA portals that I can transfer the files to Dubai RTA. But can I transfer file of an already expired licence ? Do I need No-Objection of my previous/past employer from Abu Dhabi ? My current employer of Dubai is ready to give me all kinds of No objection letters.

Regards


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I would recommend you get the information you are looking for straight from the Dubai RTA or the Abu Dhabi authorities. I have heard too many conflicting things regarding this particular topic, to know what exactly is possible or not.


----------

